# resistance is futile



## cyberean (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 24, 2007)

In a lot of your stuff, it always comes down to the _lines_ in the photos, Roman.  This is no exception here.

Great composition and the lighting is perfect.  

This is a really cool and humorous shot.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 24, 2007)

resistance is futile 

great shot!


----------



## moksha (Nov 24, 2007)

i really love all of the lines in the shot. awesome work!


----------



## cyberean (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to 
share your comments, folks.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## cyberean (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks, SC


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 26, 2007)

whoa !! Sweeet 

nice capture, how did you think of this, its fantastic the angle is nuts.


----------



## craig (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent. Water bottle in hand you know he has to use the rest room. 

Love & Bass


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 28, 2007)

all of those shadow lines in the picture realy make it intresting ! ,
i realy love those kinds of pictures ,
good work buddy


----------



## cyberean (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks, gents.


----------



## xs400 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good work...and great title.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 30, 2007)

great pic, but I was expecting the Borg or something....


----------



## cyberean (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks again, folks.


----------

